# Wooden Stand



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a metal stand right now but i'm looking to cover it with wood to make it look like it was all a wooden stand to begin with. 

Do you guys know who I can contact to get this done? I am not looking for anything fancy so I would prefer something cheap. I just want to hide the sump and stuff.


----------

